# Custom 180 gal cube aquarium FS



## bkelly (Mar 14, 2015)

Custom 180 gallon california built tank, 4x3x2 cube style, Starfire thick glass, center overflow with Silent Herbi drain , returns drilled on back, and 4x bottom drilled for closed loop - plumbing included, trim less and eurobraced. Excellent condition, comes with custom powder coated solid metal stand , smaller tank for sump and Natural finished Birch skirting $800 
I am downsizing its a beautiful tank, not many out there with this dimension. The tank is cleaned and ready, located in Kelowna could help with delivery. 

-also available (willing to ship): 

-new still in box Reeflow Snapper/Dart Hybrid $225 
-Reeflow Dart Super Gold ,excellent condition 1.5 years old, new seals and new bearings, $225


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

All I can say is WOW. That is stunning.Great deal


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice tank and a smokin deal I'd be all over that if I had the space.


----------



## aerialmaneuversstu (Jun 22, 2013)

What kind of fan do you have in the picture?


----------



## bkelly (Mar 14, 2015)

thanks Guys, hope to sell it, I've just scaled back and set up a 75 gal, was a challenge fitting some of the corals into the smaller one. Ill post a clean empty photo for interest soon. 
the fan is just a costco one, i hadn't been using it since i switched to LEDs . Brent


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Dream tank....!!! how is the tank for scratches?


----------



## bkelly (Mar 14, 2015)

the tank is clean none visible i just got it drained and am in the process of doing the cleaning out when it was running none were visible, I've been quite careful. ill give it a close look once fully clean .


----------



## bkelly (Mar 14, 2015)

180 cube still available, its is now cleaned and ready. It is in really good condition , $800 incl custom stand/ plumbing and skirting


----------



## akhilles (Nov 22, 2012)

beautiful tank. if only I have the space....free bump!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing setup~ too bad it's way out in Kelowna~


----------



## bkelly (Mar 14, 2015)

thanks, I would be wiling to deliver for fuel coverage.


----------



## bkelly (Mar 14, 2015)

dart super gold sold

-Custom 180 aquarium still available
-new Reeflow Dart hybrid external water pump still available


----------



## bkelly (Mar 14, 2015)

price drop on tank 
custom 180 - $750


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey "ANTHONY" cuuuuuuube alert! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bkelly (Mar 14, 2015)

tank sold thanks


----------

